

Show HN: Create one-off chats in seconds with Folders - matid
https://usefolders.com

======
matid
I run a small Ruby on Rails consultancy and we built Folders to help us have
quick one-off chats with potential customers and employees.

You can create them very easily (no sign-up required) and join them with just
a name. We also built a simple TextExpander snippet which expands ‘fldrs’ to a
new chat URL.

Let me know if you have any feedback (good or bad). I’ll be hanging around at
[https://fld.rs/gqUIOy4xTA34](https://fld.rs/gqUIOy4xTA34) to answer any
questions in real-time.

Thanks!

